# Bernese Mountain Dog mix with ???



## Nookie (Jul 25, 2011)

Good evening everyone,

We have rescued 2 Bernese Mountain Dogs last winter 2 males both the same age within 2 weeks difference (we got their health records since birth), one came with all his CKC papers so there was no questions about his breed, the other one didn't, although we were told he was a pure breed, we are definitely wondering... We love him pretty much, the no question about that... He is one of a kind! But we keep looking at him and wondering... Why? 

Well Our official pure breed weights about 100 pounds, about 27 inches high to the shoulder... Typical Bernese... Everyone's best friend... Sitting on our feet, following us everywhere... Lazy by nature (30 minutes walk everyday and we don't hear from him for the rest of the day!)

Winston, our other Bernese, is quite different! He weights only 70 pounds, he's 30 inches high but half the width of the other, he has a very deep chest, very energetic (2 hours run and he's still running!)... He's shy, but that could be from his previous owner who kept him in a crate for all his first year without any contact with people. He sits on our feet like a typical Bernese, but... When I look at him, I see something else in there... He has an extremely flexible spine, almost rubber!

They both have stunning markings... Here's a picture of both... What do you think? Mix or pure breed? Mixed with what?

For pictures

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150097766696046.274058.643096045


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Maybe he's a giant Aussie? Ha, kidding. I have no idea what he could be mixed with, if anything.


----------



## Nookie (Jul 25, 2011)

I also forgot to mention he hates water!! @BrittanyG: Thanks! I saw tricolor Aussies and American Shepherds similar face, but he is so tall compare to them... We thought may be Grey Hound...


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't see anything but Bernese in those pictures! Of course that's not saying he's not mixed with something else. But he could just be a Bernese that doesn't conform to breed standards. In any case they are both beautiful dogs!


----------



## nealwhite (Jul 26, 2011)

I had actually joined this forum to add a picture of a puppy. I had no clue what breed it was but i have always wanted one because they are gorgeous. your post answered that because it looks alot like these. Does anyone know how rare it is to see this breed in the US? or if your there really expensive to get?


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

I think he's mixed. He's very, very slim for a Bernese and his head is not at all the right shape. I'm not at all sure what he's mixed with though. Gorgeous dogs by the way


----------



## Nookie (Jul 25, 2011)

@Porphyria: I don't know where in the US you are, but Bernese Mountain dogs aren't hard to find. They were a few years ago, but not anymore. As for the price, it's usually $500 and up, those sold for less are usualy from puppy mills  (Like Winston who was sold as a pure breed to his first owner). If you ever buy one, getting it from a responsible breeder will give you a hip and elbow displesia garantee (since this breed is well known for having a lot of displesia problems, it's not a bad thing!). Otherwise, if you wanna try and rescue one, there's always a lot up for adoption on www.petfinder.com.

But overall, they are amazing dogs!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Porphyria said:


> I can't see anything but Bernese in those pictures! Of course that's not saying he's not mixed with something else. But he could just be a Bernese that doesn't conform to breed standards. In any case they are both beautiful dogs!


A well-bred Bernese will be a very expensive dog. Not exactly a rare breed but I can't imagine they show up in shelters too often. I've known probably 8-10 Bernese in my lifetime (and I'm old.)

They are gorgeous, but please don't buy a dog for his looks.


----------



## Nookie (Jul 25, 2011)

RonE said:


> A well-bred Bernese will be a very expensive dog. Not exactly a rare breed but I can't imagine they show up in shelters too often. I've known probably 8-10 Bernese in my lifetime (and I'm old.)
> 
> They are gorgeous, but please don't buy a dog for his looks.



This is true, they are very expensive as they are known to develop cancers very early on top of their hip problems... And they unfortunately have a very short life span :-( 9-10 years to the best.

Sadly they show up a lot in shelters... And they're usually young! People buy them because they are cute fuzzy puppies and they forget that they grow big! So when they realize that the cute puppy weights 100 pounds and didn't train itself, well they just take the dog at the pound...

Anyone considering to buy a Bernese should know: first they shed a lot, second they are dogs that won't do well alone all day (we take ours to work).


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Nookie said:


> @Porphyria: I don't know where in the US you are, but Bernese Mountain dogs aren't hard to find. They were a few years ago, but not anymore. As for the price, it's usually $500 and up, those sold for less are usualy from puppy mills  (Like Winston who was sold as a pure breed to his first owner). If you ever buy one, getting it from a responsible breeder will give you a hip and elbow displesia garantee (since this breed is well known for having a lot of displesia problems, it's not a bad thing!). Otherwise, if you wanna try and rescue one, there's always a lot up for adoption on www.petfinder.com.
> 
> But overall, they are amazing dogs!





RonE said:


> A well-bred Bernese will be a very expensive dog. Not exactly a rare breed but I can't imagine they show up in shelters too often. I've known probably 8-10 Bernese in my lifetime (and I'm old.)
> 
> They are gorgeous, but please don't buy a dog for his looks.


I'm sorry if my post wasn't very clear; as sweet and beautiful as I think Berners are, I decided a while ago that they aren't for me (specifically because of health and longevity). But I do love to admire them from afar!


I definitely wouldn't consider Berners rare where I live. I know someone who has one, and I have seen several at dog parks. I know that one is a rescue, but sadly, any number of the others could be mill dogs as I live in the puppy mill capital of the country.


----------



## Nookie (Jul 25, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> I'm sorry if my post wasn't very clear; as sweet and beautiful as I think Berners are, I decided a while ago that they aren't for me (specifically because of health and longevity). But I do love to admire them from afar!
> 
> 
> I definitely wouldn't consider Berners rare where I live. I know someone who has one, and I have seen several at dog parks. I know that one is a rescue, but sadly, any number of the others could be mill dogs as I live in the puppy mill capital of the country.


 No problem Porphyria, it might be useful for someone else... You were responsible enough to think before getting a dog... Wish a lot more people would!!!


----------

